# 23 and on axiron



## volz (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys. I just joined this site and a couple of members directed me to this section. 

I'm 23 years old and have been using axiron for 6 months after being tested as having low test (<250 ng/dL). The axiron has worked to some degree, getting my levels to the 600-700 range. Problem is, I don't want to use axiron for the rest of my life. Plus the axiron puts my estrogen level above the normal range, yet my PCP won't prescribe an AI because it's "close" to the range. 

Anyways, if I were to ditch the TRT and use a self-prescribed approach, would I need to do anything besides completely stop using the axiron? I appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

if  you self medicate...its still  for life.
trt is for life...in your case.  you're young and need it.  what happens when you want to have kids and need to go to fertility  docs because you have low T?  a friend is going to fertility clinic because hes shut down hard.

self medicate?  I would get an AI and bring down that estro...unless you feel good then your Ok.  I would jump on a cruise dose of TrT. 

im sure creekrat will chime in soon.

good luck.


----------



## volz (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't feel bad. And yeah I'm mainly worried about having kids later in life...I don't want to do anything that would prevent me from spreading my seed. I mean, who doesn't want their bloodline to live on? Haha well thanks for the reply.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 15, 2013)

volz said:


> I don't feel bad. And yeah I'm mainly worried about having kids later in life...I don't want to do anything that would prevent me from spreading my seed. I mean, who doesn't want their bloodline to live on? Haha well thanks for the reply.



Where does the Axiron have your FSH (Follicle-Stimulating Hormone) at? This is the hormone that is responsible for spermatogenesis. If it's already low than switching to self-prescribed TRT won't matter much in terms of having kids. Personally I'd rather do semi-weekly injections than put axiron on every morning. Also if you're shutdown (low test, LH, & FSH) from self-prescribed TRT (injecting testosterone) you can still do a restart with HCG, Nolva, & Clomid. Recently we have seen this work more times than not (at least anecdotally around the boards). TRT is not a life sentence in terms of being able to have kids and besides if you never went on TRT then your naturally low T and other hormones won't be helping you to spread your seed.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

funny thing lupi.  my friend was givien pharma clomid.  low dose .5mg. I really wana keep some of those for my stash.
but idk how to dose in terms to potency to ugl clomid.

regardless.....im one of those that hit the lottery while not trying to win.


----------



## DF (Oct 15, 2013)

23 is pretty young for trt.  Did your doc try any kind of restart protocol? If you are doing trt your going to be on the rest of your life.


----------



## volz (Oct 15, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Where does the Axiron have your FSH (Follicle-Stimulating Hormone) at? This is the hormone that is responsible for spermatogenesis. If it's already low than switching to self-prescribed TRT won't matter much in terms of having kids. Personally I'd rather do semi-weekly injections than put axiron on every morning. Also if you're shutdown (low test, LH, & FSH) from self-prescribed TRT (injecting testosterone) you can still do a restart with HCG, Nolva, & Clomid. Recently we have seen this work more times than not (at least anecdotally around the boards). TRT is not a life sentence in terms of being able to have kids and besides if you never went on TRT then your naturally low T and other hormones won't be helping you to spread your seed.



I can't find my blood work right now, but everything tested was in normal range except the low test and high sodium I believe.


----------



## volz (Oct 15, 2013)

DF said:


> 23 is pretty young for trt.  Did your doc try any kind of restart protocol? If you are doing trt your going to be on the rest of your life.



No, he just prescribed axiron right off the bat. I've rather do some kind of test cycling or blast/cruise than use axiron. The axiron makes me feel better, not great. From what I've been reading, the quality of life would be better, and for more vain reasons, gains would be better.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm guessing the doc didn't check FSH.  Most don't.  You can always find new dr, use a trt clinic ( i know a good one ), or go the self medicated route.  TRT is not about gains but getting your levels to above the normal range to help keep cholesterol and other life threatening issues at bay.


----------



## volz (Oct 16, 2013)

creekrat said:


> I'm guessing the doc didn't check FSH.  Most don't.  You can always find new dr, use a trt clinic ( i know a good one ), or go the self medicated route.  TRT is not about gains but getting your levels to above the normal range to help keep cholesterol and other life threatening issues at bay.



I know he checked LH. Not sure about FSH. Honestly, I don't want to be on TRT. Not at 23. If I were to hop on the bike, would I need to do anything before I start besides just stop taking axiron a couple weeks beforehand?


----------

